# Government Petition against Insurance "Administration Fees"



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Got to be signed.....they've been screwing people for these for years now.....its daylight robbery.

Cancel?.....yes sir of course.....click.....that will be £55 in admin fees please :lamer:

Regulation of Motor Insurance Administration and Cancellation Fees - e-petitions


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Signed...


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

signed and forwarded to most of friends :smokin:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Signed.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

signed


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Signed


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Signed


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Signed.

Come on guys, lets all get signing. Took 2 mins.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

signed, realy f**ks me of paying charges like these!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I honestly don't see the point. Even if you succeed they'll only disseminate the costs out among premiums anyway. You can either get screwed backwards or sideways. There isn't much in it really.


----------



## B4RXO (Jan 19, 2013)

signed.


----------



## cdoe2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

Signed.


----------

